# ATX 2.3 Netzteil 230W max



## Krumnix (5 November 2008)

Moin,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem PC-Netzteil mit ATX 2.3 Norm.
Kann auch 2.2 sein.

Das Problem an der Sache ist, das dieses Netzteil recht klein sein muss.

Mein zur Verfügung stehender Platz beläuft sich auf gerade mal 
150x120x45 mm.

Und da habe ich noch nix gescheitest gefunden, das nicht über 200€
kostet. Sollte also wenn möglich unter 100€ sein.

Wenn jemand sowas anbietet oder einen Händler kennt, der so kleine
Netzteile verkauft, bitte melden. 

Das Netzteil kann auch ein externes 12V-Netzteil haben, das dann das
interne versorgt und dieses alle ATX-Spannung zur Verfügung stellt.
Die maximale Leistung soll min 100W betragen. Über 200W brauche ich
nicht. 

Danke


----------



## mariob (5 November 2008)

Hallo,
schau mal nach den Shuttle XPCs, deren Netzteile gibt es als Ersatzteil, die sind recht kompakt und nicht teuer. Ich habe hier so einen als Fernseher stehen, da kam das Netzteil mit 150W dächte ich was bei 70 Eu bei Reichelt, und die Maße könnten in dem Bereich liegen. Es gibt da aber auch verschiedene Bauformen, das hier ist ein sehr frühes Shuttle.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Krumnix (7 November 2008)

Viieeelll zu groß ^^

Hab da was gefunden jetzt:
http://www.mini-box.com/s.nl/it.A/id.417/.f

Falls wer auch mal auf der Suche nach sowas ist.

Kleine Zwischenfrage!? Kennt wer nen Händler, der die Dinger in 
Deutschland direkt vertreibt??


----------



## Solaris (7 November 2008)

http://www.minipc.de/catalog/item/?wm_item_id=575

http://www.yatego.com/cartft/p,47d9...90-dc-dc--90-watt---ideal-f%FCr-intel-d201gly

sowas etwa?


----------

